# anti fatigue matt



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, i got an anti fatigue matt from Harbor Freight. This mat is in 4 interlockinhg pieces making a 4×4 mat. I made 2 2×4 mats and taped them together to make a double thick 2×4 mat. The problem is the tape is coming loose and the mat separate and I trip over the mat. Is there a way to fasten these 2 mat together so they will stay. thanks Mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use Gorilla Tape for everything and never disappointed.


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

I just use hot glue to glue them to the floor on all corners and it seems to be working


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

my 1 cent epoxy :<))


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

3M or Duck brand Double stick carpet tape.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I used gorilla tape. When they were out of the package the tape didn't stick that well. sticking to the floor is not the problem sticking 2 mat together to make double thick is. never thought of carpet tape. thanks


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I use Gorilla Tape for everything and never disappointed.
> 
> - Redoak49


+1

I got mine from Woodcraft on sale. I've used various methods but have yet to notice a difference in my level of fatigue from the bare floor. YMMV. Plus, unless you seal them all the way around stuff gets under them which is very annoying.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Probably more expense than you hoped for, but you need a nitrile elastomer glue. Rubber ain't wood, but this stuff will bond rubber to rubber all day long, and for a long time.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

My issue isn't fatigue its pain. I have foot and leg pain and numbness. I do better on soft surfaces. I glued the edges with hot glue. It seems to work. I glued scrapes I had saved and they would not separate


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I started with those type of mats thinking It'd be great to have the ability to move them around ad repurpose them as needed. Kinda a big fail 8^(

I ended up with stall mats

Awesome for the feet, legs and back when spending time at a machine and they don't move or roll up. Heavy as heck but often on sale for a much lower price.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I like being able to pick them up to sweep. they do a job


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

You sweep? 8^)

I just use a vacuum extension on my dust collector but on occasion I'll roll it up and vacuum underneath. ( Should have stated that these mats won't "curl" up and cause tripping issues)

Having some cushion under your feet (and good work shoes) really helps the enjoyment of shop time, glad to see you pursue these refinements!


----------

